# Post-IVF consultation - what should I ask?



## LadyP (Jul 3, 2003)

Hi Peter,

I think I'm going to be long-winded here - apologies and thanks for your time.

I recently had my first IVF cycle in the Aberdeen Fertility Center. It resulted in an early loss, which in a strange way is comforting. I suffer from stage 3 endo and have severely damaged tubes so this is the first time I have come close in the last 19 cycles.

I was on 150IU of Gonal-F (FSH was 6.5, I am 37), got 3 follies (pretty poor response), 3 eggs from those follies, all 3 fertilised naturally - which was reassuring. Had 2 'top quality' embies fransferred. The third was somewhat fragmented and the embryologist didn't want to freeze it.

I shall be going in for a chat with the consultant before moving onto round 2. After some reading tho' I am wondering if I should be concerned about auto-immune issues. Not only do I have endo, but I have psoriasis as well. Do you think I should mention my concerns to the consultant or should we wait and see what the next cycle brings? 

Another question - do you think I was over-suppressed, hence my poor response to stimulation? My E2 after 17 days of buserelin was 0.1 (nmol/L I think they use here - does that convert to 27 pg/mL - not sure about the conversion). I started stimming that day and on day 8 of stims it was only 0.29 (79). Day 10 was 0.38 (104) & day 13 was 0.93 (253). The last day (14) before retrieval it was 1.3 (354) - I triggered that night. My lining was 11.5 by then, which was good. Would upping the stim dose be enough next time or would a short cycle/flare cycle be better do you think?

Even tho' we only had 3 possibly mature enough follies we decided to go ahead as we'd gain some useful information for next time - they fertilised without ICSI, embryo quality was good, they hatched ok & implanted to a degree - all good news.

Thanks for any suggestions or help you can provide - I think it is great you are spending time here helping us out.


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

LadyP said:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> I think I'm going to be long-winded here - apologies and thanks for your time.
> 
> ...


----------



## LadyP (Jul 3, 2003)

Thanks Peter - you have set my mind at ease!


----------

